# The dark knight teaser trailer!! and pic.



## 220BX (Jul 28, 2007)

Gametrailers.com - "The Dark Knight" Teaser by blacksuitsora

supposedly a teaser trailer!!







finally a pic of maggie gyllenhall!!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 28, 2007)

Cool!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2007)

220BX said:


> Gametrailers.com - "The Dark Knight" Teaser by blacksuitsora
> 
> supposedly a teaser trailer!!
> 
> ...



maggie gyllenhall > Katie Holmes. Better actress, and oddly attractive.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't wait for this film!


----------

